# Video: Chen Tai Chi Cannon Fist and Applications



## beareagle (May 9, 2007)

Master Wei-Chung Lin, a disciple of the YiZungYue School and the Chief Instructor of the Chinese Taoist Martial Arts Association in Skokie Illinois, demonstrates Chen style Tai Chi Chuan New Frame Form II (Cannon Fist) and its applications.


----------



## charyuop (May 9, 2007)

I can't say I really like his way of doing the form...but hey, after all who am I??? I am an absolute "0" in Tai Chi above all in Chen style.
So just forget my words and let the real experts in for the 2 cents.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 9, 2007)

charyuop said:


> I can't say I really like his way of doing the form...


 
I'm not an expert at Chen but I do train it and I agree with you charyuop.

Chen family doing Cannon fist (Xinjia erlu)

Chen Xiaowang - Xinja Erlu (19th generation Chen Family)





Chen Yu - Xinjia Erlu.(19th generation Chen Family)





Chen Bing - Chen Taijiquan Xinjia Erlu; Cannon Fist (20th generation Chen Family)


----------



## East Winds (May 9, 2007)

Sorry, I'm with Xue Sheng and Charyuop. And with that music I kept waiting for the cavalry to arrive!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Very best wishes


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 12, 2007)

Interesting. Reminds me a little of Erle Montaigue teaching his "Old Yang Lu Chan" form, where he says "...and now you have learned your first fa jing movement". So this Master is showing us where he thinks the fa jing moves in his Chen form are. I have a chinese language cd of the wu/hao style where the master (and he is elderly) makes loud vocalizations while performing. I guess there are alot of additional things that can be added while performing the set. thanks for showing it.


----------



## Nobody (May 18, 2007)

When the threads themselves have music maybe it will sound like that.   

But have to agree on Chen family it is just easier to see what they are into why they are doing what they are doing.

So, my question is which threads would have heavy metal as the music cause i have a feeling all the taiji threads will have Chinese music.


----------

